# Malcolm Hill Associates M102 mixer



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

10 channel passive, very light weight...approx 20" X 30" X 4"........strange 4 pin power supply, cord missing...imputs are xlr with 3 1/4 jack inputs as a mod and a few rca single inputs.......has inputs in and out for echo........has controls out for "foldability?? with one output (I presume for monitor, mono?)....has left and right outputs.........google shows reference to equip. for live aid concert and a reference to a Queen concert.........unit dates to 1977 per an internal inspection tag........top of case is missing and no specs. on the unit.......any info appreciated........


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

controls are: gain,treble, bass,foldback?, echo , mute


----------

